

A reply to: "I have an idea for a social iOS app, I just need funding" - kolinko
http://www.iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-store/99766-request-app-business-startup-advise-very-unique-app-idea-2.html#post414472

======
creamyhorror
This is the prototypical Whartonite Seeks Code Monkey scenario, except without
the Whartonite. Also, good points made in merlin's post on that thread.

